# Ayuda y consejos en diseño de nuevos bafles



## flara (May 25, 2007)

Hola, me gustaría saber si alguien puede ayudarme a diseñar unas cajas para altavoces. 

las características son las siguientes:
potencia:    600Wrms (1200Wpeak)
impedancia:    4Ω 
respuesta en frecuencia:    16 - 20.000Hz 

el tipo de diseño de caja me gustaría que fuera como el de la imagen k incluyo.

Gracias


----------



## gaston sj (May 25, 2007)

pues y esa que tiene que no la rediseñas con algunas cositas mas (si es nesesario) y es un excelente bafle para altas potencias saludos


----------



## flara (May 25, 2007)

si rediseñarla sta muy bien pero no se los altavoces k tngo que ponerle se k son de wofer de 15" de 8ohm en paralelo y un Difusor de altas frecuencias de 1.75" de gran potencia pero, que potencia le pongo a los dos wofer y al twiter para que el sonido este compensado en entre agudos medios y graves? ¿de que potencia?


----------



## Dano (May 25, 2007)

Esa caja tiene buena pinta personalmente yo le metería 2 woofer 400 watts cada uno para ir holgado en potencia y no joder los parlantes. Más de 800 watts no te aconsejo porque estarías pasando los limites que indica en las específicaciones.
En marcas de woofer te aconsejo JBL si quieres aminorar costos puedes usar Sound Barrier ¡¡pero de la linea vieja !! los nuevos no me gustan nada.  

Saludos


----------



## flara (May 26, 2007)

muchas gracias dano, y en cuanto al los agudos k me recomiendas, de k potencia le pondria el twiter para que este compensada la caja en medio agudis y graves?y otra pregunta k es eso de motor de graves de 1"?

Gracias a todos nuevamente


----------



## gaston sj (May 29, 2007)

hola ya vi todas las preguntas ahora, parece que lo que nesesitas es saver ¿cuanta potencia nescesitan los grves, medios, y agudos para que suene bien? ¿no? pues aca va la respuesta: no existe una tabla exacta que te diga cuanta potencia de graves medios y agudos nescesitas para que se escuche bien por que todo depende de en donde lo uses y para que lo uses... ya que en un lugar abierto se nesesitan mas agudos que en un lugar cerrado ... entonces estaria bien de cada 15w yo usaria 10w para graves y 5 para medios y agudos pero seguro que en un lugar abierto se nescesitarian mas medios y agudos   espero que te ayude mi respuesta saludos


----------



## flara (May 29, 2007)

el uso va a ser para casa en principio pero tambien se usara en lugares abiertos y otros locales para cuando vamos los amigos de fiesta. entonces aver si esto estaria bien, voy a ponerle un boss para graves de 500W k va desde 10hz asta  1khz una trompeta de 50W de va desde los 600 asta los 18000hz y un tweeter de 200W k va desde los 2khz asta los 25khz. todas stas potencias son reales es decir rms estaria bien?

la idea es k desde los 10hz asta los 700hz lo aga el woofer desde 600hz asta 4.8hkz o kizas algo mas la trompeta y desde los 3.5hkz asta los 25khz los aga el tweeter como lo ves?


----------



## gaston sj (May 29, 2007)

bien pero si tienes una trompeta que bale la pena estaria mejor que el woofer responda despe los 30 o 60 hz hasta los 150hz con eso mejorarias el sonido pero acxordate que para hacer sonar bien un woofer es tener un buen amplificador  ¿que amplificador tienes? tenes equalizador? saludos


----------



## flara (May 29, 2007)

la etapa es de 700W por canal y no tengo ecualizador supongo que con el tiempo comprare uno, pero aora mismo no dispongo con el, con el woofer me encontre un problema no me di cuenta k es de doble bobina de 4ohm es decir k si conecto las bobinas en serie serian 8ohm y no me interesa y se las conecto en paralelos serian 2ohm y la etapa en el manual de caracteristicas no pone k soporte dos ohm asi que no la voy a forzar. lo que no se es si conecto una sola bobina el rendimiento del altavoz sea = es decir 500W a h ohm


----------



## flara (May 29, 2007)

la etapa es de 700W por canal y no tengo ecualizador supongo que con el tiempo comprare uno, pero aora mismo no dispongo con el, con el woofer me encontre un problema no me di cuenta k es de doble bobina de 4ohm es decir k si conecto las bobinas en serie serian 8ohm y no me interesa y se las conecto en paralelos serian 2ohm y la etapa en el manual de caracteristicas no pone k soporte dos ohm asi que no la voy a forzar. lo que no se es si conecto una sola bobina el rendimiento del altavoz sea = es decir 500W a h ohm


----------



## gaston sj (May 29, 2007)

aaa entonces estas sobrado de amplificador y el tema de la potencia seria 250w una sola bobina asi que te acosejo que si tienes un solo woofer que las pongas en serie que bas a obtener un sonido excelente
saludos


----------



## rsturuguay (Jun 26, 2007)

A mi me encanta mucho la parte de audio HI-FI y estoy estudiando en forma autodidacta lo que conlleva todo esto.

A mi parecer lo que tienes que hacer para aprovechar al maximo tus parlantes y asimismo evitar daños causados por causa de que trabajan fuera de la frecuencia que deben hacerlo, deberías analizar la posibilidad de incorporar a los baffles filtros pasa bajo, pasa banda y paso alto. Los mismos te van a permitir que tanto el altavoz más grande, trabaje con las frecuencias bajas ya que es el que mueve más masa de aire y los sonidos bajos (o los boom-boom como le dicen algunos) suenen muy bien, ya que los filtros restringen el paso de otras bandas de frecuencias. Si tienes un horn (o corneta) o algun otro elemento de salida que trabaja en frecuencias medias (como la voz), utilizas el pasa banda y por ultimo, para que los tweeters no hagan un esfuerzo excesivo cuando trabajan con bajas frecuencias si no tienen filtros, el filtro paso alto evita esto y hace que los tweeters trabajen en banda que deben de hacerlo.

Es un tema muy interesante el armado de baffles. En mi caso yo no he armado aún ninguna caja, pero estoy estudiando los parametros de los altavoces, comportamiento de cajas, resonancia etc.
Para obtener las herramientas apropiadas como asimismo los materiales, aqui en donde vivo no es muy accesible el poder tener todo, pero si se puede ir de a poco experimentando en otras cosas.

Respecto a la potencia o el amplificador, siempre se sugiere que este entregue hasta el doble de lo que soportan realmente los parlantes, debido a que los cables (cuanto más largos sean) siempre son elementos  de pérdida y si haces trabajar a los parlantes con una potencia menor de la que soportan, no es que vas a alargar su vida util, sino que lo que haces es distorsionar los elementos de salida y a la corta o larga afecten el normal funcionamiento de los altavoces.

Espero te sirvan estos datos.

Saludos!!!!!!!!


----------



## NESTOR (Jun 26, 2007)

hola. yo no sabia eso que hay que  las cajas se diseñaban segun los parlates
me podrian hacer el favor de explicarme como es esto?
muchas gracias.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 26, 2007)

rsturuguay dijo:
			
		

> A mi me encanta mucho la parte de audio HI-FI.
> 
> Respecto a la potencia o el amplificador, siempre se sugiere que este entregue hasta el doble de lo que soportan realmente los parlantes, debido a que los cables (cuanto más largos sean) siempre son elementos  de pérdida y si haces trabajar a los parlantes con una potencia menor de la que soportan, no es que vas a alargar su vida util, sino que lo que haces es distorsionar los elementos de salida y a la corta o larga afecten el normal funcionamiento de los altavoces.
> 
> ...



Hola, no ando mucho por el audio HI-Fi, pero lo ideal es que el amplificador llegue a la potencia máxima del parlante sin distorsionar, pero eso implica que el amplificador, como vos decís, sea capaz de entregar bastante más potencia. Por eso corrés el riesgo de que en una imprudencia o una mala grabación, le llegue mucha más potencia a los parlantes que la que pueden soportar y los volás.
Respecto a tener el doble de potencia por las péridadas en los cables, hice las cuentas y llego a la conclusión de que para necesitar el doble de potencia que entregue el amplificador, es porque tenés unos cables con el 41% de la resistencia nominal del bafle, lo cual no es algo tan raro ahora que lo pienso. Si tenemos unos bafles de 6 ohms (creo que en hi-fi se usa esa impedancia), entonces los cables tendrían una resistencia de 2.48 ohms, de ida y vuelta, osea 1.24 ohms por cada conductor del cable. Es algo razonable ahora que lo pienso.

Alguna vez escuché que tenés que gastar en cables el 20% que lo que gastas en todo el equipo (hablando de $$$). Es muy relativo, depende de la distancia a la que pongas los bafles.



Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 26, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro. aca les paso un link de SELENIUM que tiene unos proyectos bastante interesantes para armar. Por supuesto que estas cajas son cuando utilizas parlantes y bocinas de esa marca. 
Pero, si los parametros de los parlantes son similares a los de SELENIUM la caja va a funcionar igual.

Espero les resulte util.

http://www.selenium.com.br/ en el sublink proyectos.

De todas maneras, la caja se calcula segun los parametros de los parlantes que compras ya que cada fabricante tiene espesificaciones para sus parlantes que no siempre son parecidas.

Si quieres algo de ayuda puedo calcularte la caja si tienes los par{ametros de los parlantes o si tienes el modelo que piensas comprar y buscamos los datos en la web.

saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jun 26, 2007)

Los parlantes Selenium no me pican mucho.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 26, 2007)

Hola Dano. Cuentanos tu experiencia con selenium. por fabro porque ademas son bastante costosos.

saludos.


----------



## Courage_faces (Jun 28, 2007)

He escuchado que los selenium tienenn una gran eficiencia pero la verdad nunka he escuchado ninguno..!


----------



## nacho_brc (May 30, 2010)

que opinan de los subwoofers pionner.. tengo un amplificador de 200 + 200w en 4 ohm.. consigo un subwoofer pionner de 12" de 1400w pico y 400w rms (parametros de venta) relativamente barato (para lo que vale todo lo relacionado con car audio) en 110 dolares el sub tiene dos bobinas de 4ohm cada una.. pensaba conectar cada bobina a cada salida del amp.. ustedes creen que va a funcionar bien? mi otra idea era despues armar una etapa parecida y colocar 2 o 4 parlantes de medios.. digamos 100w cada uno.. mi idea era construir una caja pasa bandas para el subwoofer.. es una caja en la que el subwoofer esta colocado apuntando hacia arriba dispuesto a cierta altura de manera horizontal y tiene entradas de aire en la parte de arriba de la membrana y del lado del iman.. alguien a probado este tipo de cajas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> mi idea era construir una caja pasa bandas para el subwoofer.. es una caja en la que el subwoofer esta colocado apuntando hacia arriba dispuesto a cierta altura de manera horizontal y tiene entradas de aire en la parte de arriba de la membrana y del lado del iman.. alguien a probado este tipo de cajas?



Si querés lograr algún resultado coherente en un tiempo razonable, olvidate de esas pasabanda, por que son extremadamente dependientes del tipo de parlantes que le coloques y no es factible simularlas tan fácilmente como a las bass-reflex o selladas.


----------



## nacho_brc (May 31, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Si querés lograr algún resultado coherente en un tiempo razonable, olvidate de esas pasabanda, por que son extremadamente dependientes del tipo de parlantes que le coloques y no es factible simularlas tan fácilmente como a las bass-reflex o selladas.


 

te referis a que voy a estar a prueba y error años antes de perfeccionarla.. y solo me va a servir para un solo parlante.. jaja.. que mal.. realmente habia pensado que podia llegar a ser buena.. tendre que simular una bass reflex con algun programa... 

tengo otra pregunta tambien.. la potencia rms que especifica el parlante es para la configuracion en serie de las bobinas? o es la potencia cuando se conectan cada bobina a una etapa? porque por ej si quisiera conectarlo con las bobinas en serie para hacerlo trabajar en 8ohm necesitaria 400w en un solo canal.. y si conecto cada bobina de 4ohm a una etapa necesitaria 200 + 200 como dispongo.. y si lo quisiera hacer trabajar en 2 ohm requeriria mucha mas potencia.. es una suposicion mia.. espero que me corrijan si me equivoco.. saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 31, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> te referis a que voy a estar a prueba y error años antes de perfeccionarla.. y solo me va a servir para un solo parlante.. jaja.. que mal.. realmente habia pensado que podia llegar a ser buena.. tendre que simular una bass reflex con algun programa...



Podés simular cualquier caja con el WinISD, pero necesitas los parámetros T/S de los parlantes. Usá el buscador que hay mucho sobre eso en el foro.



nacho_brc dijo:


> tengo otra pregunta tambien.. la potencia rms que especifica el parlante es para la configuracion en serie de las bobinas? o es la potencia cuando se conectan cada bobina a una etapa?



Lo desconozco. Fijate las especificaciones del parlante.


----------



## nacho_brc (May 31, 2010)

ok gracias.. el problema es que los fabricantes son pobres en cuanto a las especificaciones.. por mas que se trate de parlantes de "marca" como pionner y otros.. ya me voy a poner en el buscador.. saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 31, 2010)

Si el subwoofer es DVC 4ohm, la potencia viene especificada para trabajar, tanto con las bobinas en serie o en paralelo, en cualquier caso será 400W. 

Y eso de colocar las bobinas por separado por cada canal, no lo recomiendan en los foros de Car Audio. Se basan en que las etapas de potencia (en este caso 2 etapas (o 2 canales)) no son semejantes en su totalidad, sino que cada una tiene un margen de tolerancia. Entonces si lo conectas de esa forma, puede que una salida envíe un poco de mas potencia que la otra salida y pueda afectar el desempeño del subwoofer, dicen "son bobinas independientes pero en el mismo cuerpo de movimiento". 

En realidad, eso es lo poco que he leído. 

Podrías verificar si tu amplificador tiene la opción de conexión _bridge. _De esa manera, podrías conectar las bobinas en serie, hacia una única salida, que seria la suma de los dos canales, en la impedancia de 8ohm (4ohm cada salida del amplificador).


----------



## nacho_brc (May 31, 2010)

no.. no tiene coneccion bridge.. el amplificador lo hice yo y es bien simple.. tendria que hacer un inversor.. pero se complica mucho.. voy a probar si funciona relativamente bien conectando las bobinas a las dos salidas.. si veo que el sonido no es del todo bueno voy a optar por hacer una coneccion en serie.. pero voy a tener que construir una etapa de 400w de un solo canal o el inversor de señal.. gracias por el dato.. hace tiempo vengo preguntando por todos lados y nadie me habia dicho eso..


----------



## Ignacio961 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola, me propuse como proyecto para este año construir un sistema de audio con buena fidelidad  y potencia aceptable, para el ampli ya tengo pensado hacer un 2xLM3886 y para las cajas acusticas los siguientes drivers, con un crossover a 2kHz
Vifa D27TG35-06
Dayton Audio RS180S-8 7
El bafle, segun WinISD, me da un volumen de 31.25L y una frecuencia de sintonia de 39.33 Hz, queria consultarles si es una buena eleccion de drivers y si es buena idea incluir una red de Zobel para los woofers, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 24, 2014)

Lamentablemente no encuentro que esten publicadas las curvas de respuesa ... ambos parlantes son buenos , falta ver como se "entienden" entre ellos .... 
Hacer un dos vias no suele ser tan simple si queres real HiFi .
Seria bueno que leas los posts sobre esto , que hay muchos y muy buenos , pero la realidad la vas a saber una vez que los tengas y midas todo.
Te recomiendo los posts de juanfilas y Dr.Zoidberg , ambos autoridades en el tema


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yo sinceramente no le daría tanta bola a las curvas. A veces son puro chamuyo. Tampoco te explican en qué condiciones lo midieron. Ni con qué micrófono. Ni nada.
Lo que sí, para un woofer tan grande en 2 vías, te diría que vayas por un Seas H1189 (o el H1149 si preferís sin ferrofluído, cosa mejor al paso del tiempo). Se pueden cortar MUY bajo y en distorsiones y CSD son increíblemente buenos. Y no son caros, andan en 50 dols cada uno. Podés meterle un 4to órden a 1.7khz y te quedan bárbaros.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2014)

El D27 es bastaaaante parecido al DX25 (al menos en respuesta, no sé en THD) solo que con una Xmax 4 veces mas grande lo que lo habilita para cortarlo relativamente bajo sin problemas (yo lo encontré tarde.. LPM!).
Con respecto a las curvas, si bien lo que dice Ramiro es real en muchos casos, conseguir el equipamiento para medir los conjuntos caja+parlante y ver la respuesta real te va a salir un poco mas caro que los parlantes.. con lo cual ya deja de ser negacio a menos que quieras hacer estudios en acústica... por que el tema no es solo medirlos, sino entender que es lo que estas midiendo .

Que se yo... lo necesario en medirlos, pero si no vá por ahí, podés buscar los datasheets en la web del fabricante (supongo que deben existir en alguna parte) y analizar que es lo que sucede. O en su defecto, hacer una medición "de medio pelo" con un mic de PC y una placa de sonido de calidad medianamente razonable.. al menos para saber por donde vienen los tiros .


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 25, 2014)

Teniendo las curvas ( confiando que sean mas o menos ciertas ) al menos uno puede ver como llega a las  posibles frecuencias de corte , si tiene ruptura espantosa o suave .... Lo mismo el tweeter si responde espantosamente alto a la Fs y como sigue despues


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 25, 2014)

Hola Ignacio, la selección de drivers esta buena, los dos son muy buenos pero como te dicen arriba, las curvas no son muy fiables, de todas formas tenes varias páginas web donde miden de excelente forma, pero de nuevo, tener las curvas aproximadas no te va a servir de mucho si queres hacerlo realmente bien de entrada.
Mi recomendación si todavía no compraste los drivers, es que copies algún diseño de los que andan dando vueltas por la red, tenes muchísimos de precios similares y estan muy bien diseñados.

Mira los diseños de zaph audio, de Troels Gravesen, fijate los kits dos vías de Madisound (donde te pasan los planos de los crossovers), etc. Si no tenes el equipo de medición es lo mejor que podes hacer, no le vas a pifiar nunca, si queres, fijate que encontras y postea los links y los vemos en detalle.

pd: ¿que música y a que volumen escuchas normalmente?

Saludos

Juan


----------



## Ignacio961 (Mar 25, 2014)

Les agradezco muchisimo por sus respuestas, por mis limitados conocimientos, simule el RS180 en WinISD y a mas de 2kHz caia mucho la respuesta, por eso invesigue y vi que el D27 se podia cortar bastante bajo, con lo que supuse que obtendria una respuesta relativamente plana. Actualmente tengo unos Edifier R1900T3 y una Asus Xonar DX, ambas cosas con una relacion bastante buena precio/calidad, estaba pensando en hacer algo yo mismo con mejor respuesta en bajos y un poco mas de potencia (los Edifier tiran 30w por canal) En cuanto a las mediciones, considere comprar un microfono para tal fin, pero tengo el inconveniente de que estos tienen salida balanceada, y no tengo equipamiento profesional. A groso modo, el objetivo de analizar seria producir un ruido rosa y ver que la respuesta sea lo mas plana posible no? Se que hay otros factores a tener en cuenta, voy a seguir investigando. Muchas gracias otra vez!

PD: Se que lo mejor seria copiar un diseño existente, pero realmente me gustaría hacerlos yo desde cero. En cuanto al volumen y tipo de musica, suelo escuchar de todo, rock internacional, electronica, pop ochentoso y a volumen relativamente alto, puede que sean utilizados para alguna fiesta ocasional en interiores.


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 26, 2014)

Bueno, si queres hacerlos desde 0 cuando tengas los parlantes chiflá y vemos de medirlos un día  eso sí, alguna coima (vease picada, cerveza o vino) vas a tener que garpar


----------



## Ignacio961 (Mar 27, 2014)

Jajaja dale, como no! Muchas gracias!


----------



## cssebas (May 29, 2018)

Hola, buenos días, cómo están? Soy novato en *é*sto del diseño de bafles, estoy armando un proyecto de una cajas de 3 vías (woffer 12” Leea 1222BFb reparado y modificado por Olmedos, un Beyma 6mi90 y un driver Jbl D220ti, ahora bien, realic*é* una medición con el LIMP del medio y algunos valores me dieron bastante próximos y otros no tanto, estimo q*ue* debe faltar de ajustar la configuración de la placa de audio, esa medicion q*ue* adjunte es la del woffer Leea, quisiera sus opiniones al respecto.
Como segunda consulta, el cable lo tengo conectado al amplificador, para usarlo sin el amplificador, conectan directamente el cable de la entrada del amplificador a los cables de la salida del amplificador????
Muchas gracias y saludos.
La idea es armar unos bafles tipo columnas de 3 vías
El diseño de la caja todavía no lo tengo armado, había iniciado unos bocetos pero al empezar a leer un poco en el foro deje todo en stand by (casi salgo corriendo), y comencé a realizar las mediciones con LIMP. 
Espero que me sepan aconsejar ya que es mi primer proyecto y todas las criticas, opiniones y consejos son bien recibidos.
Les mando un abrazo.
Sebastian.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 29, 2018)

Para empezar te metiste con un 3 vias ... no es tan simple , sobre todo si el crossover lo vas  a hacer pasivo .
Lo que vas a conseguir con esos parlantes es un lindo conjunto parecido a "Pro" ...  pero no tan HiFi .
El woofer LEEA es de otra epoca y te va a pedir una caja muy grande , su frecuencia mas baja es bastante alta ..
El mid parece lindo , podrias cortar a 400-500 Hz con el LEEA , pero en pasivo vas a necesitar de una bobina bastante grande ... Casi tendria que ser con nucleo , pero aca eso es MALA PALABRA ....
Respecto al driver , estoy casi seguro que vas a tener que atenuarlo un monton porque la diferencia de rendimiento debe ser grande .
Espero que responda 21.000 como dice su spec , cosa que dudo , NO son para frecuencias altisimas.  Pero con un buen corte en los 5000-7000 aprox puede andar .
Subi las mediciones de respuesta a ver si te podemos decir algo mas . Saludos


----------



## cssebas (May 29, 2018)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Para empezar te metiste con un 3 vias ... no es tan simple , sobre todo si el crossover lo vas  a hacer pasivo .
> Lo que vas a conseguir con esos parlantes es un lindo conjunto parecido a "Pro" ...  pero no tan HiFi .
> El woofer LEEA es de otra epoca y te va a pedir una caja muy grande , su frecuencia mas baja es bastante alta ..
> El mid parece lindo , podrias cortar a 400-500 Hz con el LEEA , pero en pasivo vas a necesitar de una bobina bastante grande ... Casi tendria que ser con nucleo , pero aca eso es MALA PALABRA ....
> ...



Gracias por responder AntonioAA, efectivamente esa era mi idea, con el LIMP la frecuencia de resonancia del Leea me dio en 46hz y pensaba en sintonizarlo en 25hz, divisor de 1 o 2 orden con corte en 400hz, el medio sin atenuarlo arrancando en 800hz en 2 orden y con corte en 2000 / 2500hz, el driver partiendo de 4000/5000hz en 3 orden con una atenuación para llevarlo a los 96db del Beyma. El recinto del Leea que había calculado era de 126lts pero lo dejé todo en suspenso cuando comencé a medir los t/s, hoy hice la prueba de calidad de la placa de audio (onboard) y me dió una thd de 30% 
Mañana estaré yendo a buscar una soundblaster que tengo por ahí arrumbada y veremos qué resulta, ya que de las mediciones que hice con el LIMP no me puedo fiar del todo.
Con respecto a los divisores serían todos pasivos en bobinas de núcleo de aire (a enrollar alambre se ha dicho!!!) y es cierto que la bobina de corte del medio llevaba 66mts de alambre... (en total había calculado que necesitaba 300mts de alambre)
Crees que vengo relativamente encarado o encontras alguna salvajada en lo que dije???
Abrazo y gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 30, 2018)

Mas o menos estas encaminado, la "salvajada" es que no podes sintonizar un parlante a la frecuencia que se te cante , sino a la que el programa de simulación te dicte !!! ... si Fs es 46Hz , la sintonia debe ser >= !! 
LA MAGIA NO EXISTE .No va a funcionar a 25hZ si no le da para ello. 
Por otra parte, los cross te conviene simularlos con algun programa para optimizarlos , NO sirve el calculo simple como si fueran resistencias .
Para ello tenes que sacar los archivos FRD y ZMA de los parlantes.
Podes usar LspCad u otro ,  o una planillita Excel de Jeff Bagsby que publique varias veces .... 
El resultado es MUY (mucho)  superior . LEE EL HILO COMPLETO y los otros que hay del tema.


----------



## cssebas (May 30, 2018)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Mas o menos estas encaminado, la "salvajada" es que no podes sintonizar un parlante a la frecuencia que se te cante , sino a la que el programa de simulación te dicte !!! ... si Fs es 46Hz , la sintonia debe ser >= !!
> LA MAGIA NO EXISTE .No va a funcionar a 25hZ si no le da para ello.
> Por otra parte, los cross te conviene simularlos con algun programa para optimizarlos , NO sirve el calculo simple como si fueran resistencias .
> Para ello tenes que sacar los archivos FRD y ZMA de los parlantes.
> ...



La frecuencia de sintonia me la tiro el WINISD, igual quiero volver a realizar las mediciones ya que la placa onboard que tiene la pc me parece que tira fruta. Me baje la planilla que comentas (y vi que es bastante compleja) pero aun no me senté a analizarla ni a cargarle valores. Ni bien pueda hacer las mediciones correspondientes si no es molestia subo las gráficas y valores para que me orientes un poquito mejor.
Abrazo.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 30, 2018)

Te tiro esa frecuencia porque los LEEA de esa epoca NO RESPONDEN a parametros "actuales" ( lee otros hilos sobre el tema , que ya se habló ) . 
No te olvides que lo de Thiele-Small , si bien GENIAL , no deja de ser un MODELO , que no siempre cubre todos los comportamientos .
La regla general es NO SINTONIZAR DEBAJO DE Fs ....
A leer se ha dicho ! :
Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)
Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas
... y hay mas ....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 30, 2018

Otra cosa : 
En cualquier momento te /nos mandan al tacho porque abriste tema nuevo sobre algo ya existente .....


----------



## cssebas (Jun 1, 2018)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Te tiro esa frecuencia porque los LEEA de esa epoca NO RESPONDEN a parametros "actuales" ( lee otros hilos sobre el tema , que ya se habló ) .
> No te olvides que lo de Thiele-Small , si bien GENIAL , no deja de ser un MODELO , que no siempre cubre todos los comportamientos .
> La regla general es NO SINTONIZAR DEBAJO DE Fs ....
> A leer se ha dicho ! :
> ...



Buenas tardes Antonio, volví a realizar las mediciones del Leea y me dieron las capturas que pongo abajo, simule el bafle con el WINISD y logre la curva que adjunto sintonizando a 47hz (FS 49.99), que es donde logro la mayor respuesta en frecuencias mas bajas (sin ir a un volumen exagerado de caja) pero me queda un pico muy alto a los 75hz, busque información en el foro y un usuario decía que se podía "planchar" un poco, trate de buscar info de como se haría esto pero no lo logre, vos sabrías decirme cual es la forma para planchar un poco ese pico sin que se pierda la respuesta a mas bajas frecuencias?
Muchas gracias.

Ya se que anteriormente me pusiste que no se suele sintonizar a menor frecuencia que la Fs, pero vi en post anteriores que en casos de parlantes que no son tan buenos que se suele hacer (cerca de la Fs).
Abrazo.l


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 1, 2018)

Insisto en que sintonices a Fs . Para "planchar" existe el control de tonos y/o ecualizador . 
Tampoco va a ser espantoso como suene .
Si sos afortunado y podes comprarte un DSP , es lo mejor que hay !!
Hay otras soluciones como la transformación de Linkwitz ( leer posts de Dr. Zoidberg) pero si no andas en la electronica no te lo recomiendo....

Te diste cuenta el tamaño de una caja de 130 lts? Con ese Vas y Qts no esperes otra cosa .
Probá simularlo con caja cerrada , el volumen suele aproximarse a la mitad y la respuesta puede ser mas plana , si bien pierde rendimiento y exige mucho al parlante .


----------



## Kebra (Jun 1, 2018)

cssebas dijo:


> Buenas tardes Antonio, volví a realizar las mediciones del Leea y me dieron las capturas que pongo abajo, simule el bafle con el WINISD y logre la curva que adjunto sintonizando a 47hz (FS 49.99), que es donde logro la mayor respuesta en frecuencias mas bajas (sin ir a un volumen exagerado de caja) pero *me queda un pico muy alto a los 75hz*, busque información en el foro y un usuario decía que se podía "planchar" un poco, trate de buscar info de como se haría esto pero no lo logre, vos sabrías decirme cual es la forma para planchar un poco ese pico sin que se pierda la respuesta a mas bajas frecuencias?
> Muchas gracias.



El problema es que ese parlante es literalmente  pero si algún fundamentalista de Leea lee ésto seguramente va intentar asesinarme, como mínimo, seguramente me insultarán por privado. _(Cuando alguien insulta a una persona honorable se califica moralmente a si misma. Y cuando hace una inferencia disparatada se califica intelectualmente a si misma. La realidad sigue su curso con total indiferencia a los insultos y a los dislates; de tal suerte que sus opiniones -que vanamente tratan de herir a quien no le podrían rebatir ningún argumento- sólo pueden modificar su estado psicológico, quitándoles momentáneamente la angustia existencial de saberse impotentes. Fuera de la mente del que se evade de la realidad, el autoengaño no tiene efectos que puedan modificar los hechos. Una persona que dice que Miguel Ángel no sabe esculpir, no brinda ninguna información de Miguel Ángel, pero brinda mucha información de sí misma.) _

Mas allá de los deseos románticos de los amantes de esa tristemente célebre marca, la realidad es imposible de disimular. Fueron, son y serán . Por más delirios que vociferen, 1+1=2.

Esa curva es típica de parlante chino ordinario de la peor basura que se puede encontrar en el mercado. Pero los fundamentalistas te van a discutir que no, que es lo mejor de la historia y que la ciencia está mal y quienes decimos que Leea es  somos unos vendepatria, cipayos, y cuanta locura puedas imaginar.
De haber sido tan buen producto, seguiría vendiéndose.

Tenés dos maneras de "solucionar" el problema que te causa una materia prima de tan pésima calidad:

- Ecualizar en activo. (Solución menos costosa)
- Realizar un gabinete tamaño heladera industrial. (Solución poco práctica y mas costosa)

Personalmente no perdería ni tiempo ni dinero, se lo vendería a los fundamentalistas de Leea a un precio exhorbitante, es muy probable que te lo compren ya que en su patológico rechazo a la ciencia no aceptarán jamás que son la porquería que son, y lo consideran la panacea del audio.

Pero, si luego de todo ésto, aún estás dispuesto a perder tiempo y dinero para lograr un resultado de mediocre para abajo, ya ha sido explicado en el foro de manera magistral cómo hacer paso por paso para lograr tu meta.

Reitero, estás trabajando con una materia prima MALA y los resultados no pueden ser buenos. Si los cimientos son de cartón, no podés edificar un rascacielos arriba. Lo mismo para los baffles.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 1, 2018)

"nunca es triste la verdad , lo que no tiene es remedio" dice Serrat ....
No quise ser tan duro con el joven , si bien disiento en tu opinion que los LEEA en SU epoca y para ser nacionales , tenian una calidad constructiva increible ( Tuve un par ) 
El resultado es propio de la epoca . No adhiero a los fundamentalistas pero dejo aclarado .


----------



## Kebra (Jun 1, 2018)

AntonioAA dijo:


> "nunca es triste la verdad , lo que no tiene es remedio" dice Serrat ....
> No quise ser tan duro con el joven , si bien disiento en tu opinion que los LEEA en SU epoca y para ser nacionales , tenian una calidad constructiva increible ( Tuve un par )
> El resultado es propio de la epoca . No adhiero a los fundamentalistas pero dejo aclarado .



Un amigo (QEPD) una vez compró un par de woofers Leea y luego de usarlos un tiempo los llevó a la fábrica y le pintó la cara a un ingeniero (andá a saber si era ingeniero, quizá era un vendedor chanta) y le dijo que tenían un serio defecto de diseño. Luego de montañas de excusas aplastadas por mi querido amigo, le ofrecieron otro par de woofers, el los probó, y eran igualmente malos. Después le ofrecieron trabajar en Leea. Dijo que no.

No creo haber sido duro (comparado con lo que he recibido de parte de los "Leea boys", es una carta de amor mi post) con el joven. Sólo fui honesto. 

Quizá estén construídos con acero de la mismísima espada Excalibur, bendecida por Merlín y el Rey Arturo, pero la curva demuestra que está a la altura del parlante chino promedio.


----------



## cssebas (Jun 1, 2018)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Insisto en que sintonices a Fs . Para "planchar" existe el control de tonos y/o ecualizador .
> Tampoco va a ser espantoso como suene .
> Si sos afortunado y podes comprarte un DSP , es lo mejor que hay !!



El tema es que me gusta escuchar plano , ahora bien, tengo un eq Ge-70, pero prefiero sin ecualizacion.



Kebra dijo:


> Personalmente no perdería ni tiempo ni dinero, se lo vendería a los fundamentalistas de Leea a un precio exhorbitante, es muy probable que te lo compren ya que en su patológico rechazo a la ciencia no aceptarán jamás que son la porquería que son, y lo consideran la panacea del audio.
> 
> Pero, si luego de todo ésto, aún estás dispuesto a perder tiempo y dinero para lograr un resultado de mediocre para abajo, ya ha sido explicado en el foro de manera magistral cómo hacer paso por paso para lograr tu meta.
> 
> Reitero, estás trabajando con una materia prima MALA y los resultados no pueden ser buenos. Si los cimientos son de cartón, no podés edificar un rascacielos arriba. Lo mismo para los baffles.



No me ofendo con los comentarios, al contrario, los tomo como parte del aprendizaje, si evaluare la posibilidad de venderlo y utilizar ese dinero para invertirlo en otros woffers de mejor calidad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2018)

cssebas dijo:


> si evaluare la posibilidad de venderlo y utilizar ese dinero para invertirlo en otros woffers de mejor calidad.


A cualquier parlante lo podés "planchar" y extender la respuesta en baja frecuencia... siempre dentro de limites razonables. Pero esto no es gratis: tenés que diseñar cajas cerradas (fácil), tenés que meter la transformación de Linkwitz (no tan simple por que necesitas multiamplificación y eso es caro), necesitás un woofer con una Xmax razonable (mas bien caro) y necesitás al menos 150W de potencia (caro) por woofer si la corrección es mas o menos normal.
Le empezás a dar rosca y los requerimientos se van al diablo en disponibilidad y precio.

*Moraleja:* Tratá de comprar un buen parlante para woofer (aprovechá ahora para traerlos de afuera...todavía conviene) y ahorrate todo el problema posterior.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 2, 2018)

cssebas dijo:


> El tema es que me gusta escuchar plano , ahora bien, tengo un eq Ge-70, pero prefiero sin ecualizacion.


Depende que definis por PLANO ... una cosa es respuesta plana y otra ( no tan exacta ) es sin ajustar nada ... La realidad indica que al mejor baffle en un ambiente X tiene ( a menos que sea especialmente acondicionado ) pozos y picos de respuesta inevitables . 
Te invito a que pongas un microfono y midas ....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2018)

Los parlantes Leea usaban conos de cartón importados y de primerísima línea , ahora usan de celulosa (que es una merde) importados de primerísima China.

Así que ese parlante de sonido celestial , al repararlo lo convirtieron en cualquier mediocre promedio Chino. Lamento lo que los hayas pagado . 

Opción 1ª , venderlos  , opción 2ª , si querés  sonido Vintage estilo 80's hacete un par de Karlsons que llegan a una octava mas abajo que el Fs y cortarlos a 400 Hz , los otros parlantes en otras pequeñas cajas arriba de aquellas , eso solo si en tu casa mandás vos , sinó te van a sacar bafle y ropa a la calle .

Si continuaras con el proyecto actual , hacele un ablande con audio a nivel medio de un par de días y volvé a medir


----------



## cssebas (Jun 3, 2018)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Depende que definis por PLANO ... una cosa es respuesta plana y otra ( no tan exacta ) es sin ajustar nada ...



A lo que me refiero con plano es sin ningún tipo de ecualizacion.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *Moraleja:* Tratá de comprar un buen parlante para woofer (aprovechá ahora para traerlos de afuera...todavía conviene) y ahorrate todo el problema posterior.



Aprovecho para preguntar, al traerlos de afuera, los tenes que ir a buscar a aduana no?



Kebra dijo:


> Personalmente no perdería ni tiempo ni dinero,



Aprovecho para preguntarles, en función del proyecto que quiero armar, con el medio y el driver que mencioné anteriormente, que woffer utilizarían??? Que marca y modelo recomiendan para que este acorde a lo que tengo sin irnos a un presupuesto desorbitado??? Muchas gracias por sus consejos.


----------



## Kebra (Jun 3, 2018)

cssebas dijo:


> Aprovecho para preguntarles, en función del proyecto que quiero armar, con el medio y el driver que mencioné anteriormente, que woffer utilizarían??? Que marca y modelo recomiendan para que este acorde a lo que tengo sin irnos a un presupuesto desorbitado??? Muchas gracias por sus consejos.



Eso depende de tu presupuesto y tus necesidades... Quizá U$S 200 para alguien es mucho y para otros no... Es necesario conocer las caracterísiticas de los demas parlantes involucrados en el sistema, y en base a eso, elegir woofer.

Yo simularía éste por ejemplo:

"Peerless by Tymphany 835026 8" Aluminum Cone HDS Woofer" from www.parts-express.com!

Siempre y cuando los verdes que cuesta no me alteren la economía... Personalmente por un tema estético no pasaría de 10". Buscá que tenga una ccurva plana de respuesta, como el caso que te puse arriba.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2018)

cssebas dijo:


> Aprovecho para preguntar, al traerlos de afuera, los tenes que ir a buscar a aduana no?


Normalmente sí. Tenés que fijarte el peso para que no te hagan lío, pero no recuerdo cual es ahora el limite de peso. Vas a tener que fijarte.


----------



## polilapo (Jun 23, 2018)

Buenos días.
Recién veo el post y esta muy interesante lo de los Leea, CSSEBAS, te paso mi experiencia: tenia un LEEA RE124BF (imán alnico y perno encamisado en cobre),en foros de Leea dicen que es de lo mejor que hizo Leea,lo medí,lo simulé, lo metí en cajas de 55L, 75L y 125L que tenía IMPOSIBLE sintonizarlo (debería ser sellada la caja),los programas (Winisd y BassBoxPro me pedian 250L) pico de hasta 8db entre los 80 y 120Hz implanchable . . . . . .ahora, suenan lindo,claros y buenos bajos (por el pico que te conté) pero nada Hi-Fi . . . . . .los VENDI la semana pasada. Suerte.
Mirá las graficas,la roja es en sellada las otras ventiladas con volumenes mayores a 250 litros y prueba a dist sintonias.
CSSEBAS, estuve trayendo cosas de afuera como ampli,pre,tester,etc y es facil, tenes un margen de u$s25 que no paga impuesto (50% del valor "declarado") y si es menor a 2kg y/o u$s2000 entra en el sistema "puerta a puerta" y te llega directamente a tu casa. Suerte


----------

